
Trovebox – We Are Shutting Down - vrypan
https://trovebox.com/
======
jmathai
I'm one of the founders. Happy to answer any questions (as well as I can).

~~~
Chevalier
I'm sorry to hear it. I've seen you guys posting on HN over the past year or
two, particularly on topics like Everpix.

While I mourn the loss of Everpix and Trovebox, I'm baffled as to the market's
failure to replace them. I'm now a very happy user of Google+ as my Everpix
replacement, and Dropbox seems to be pursuing the same market with their
Carousel acquisition. But G+ (and presumably Dropbox) still lacks essential
features that Everpix had, like deduplication, automatic ordering by date,
e-mail flashbacks, etc etc.

I never tried Trovebox, but I'm very sorry to hear that you're shutting down.
Though I honestly can't see how even a giant like Dropbox can compete in this
market, much less a startup. The cloud is served by economies of scale, and
Amazon, Google, and Microsoft seem to be the only possible competitors in the
long run.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks. It really is a brutal space to be in. I blogged at the beginning of
2014 about why we left the consumer space for the business space [1].

The "fork" of Trovebox that is mentioned in the shutdown email is what we
should have been working on all along. But it took us 3 1/2 years to figure
that out. I don't think we could have taken a shortcut here. Now we have the
backing of a big company to make that happen. It's bittersweet but also
exciting.

[1] [https://medium.com/@jmathai/hello-2014-goodbye-consumer-
phot...](https://medium.com/@jmathai/hello-2014-goodbye-consumer-photo-
internet-service-b1234eaf75b)

